# On Road @ Hobbytown Usa, Greenwood In



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

OK. It's on. Parking lot racing at Hobbytown USA in Greenwood, IN. I finally got everything together to do it. Racing begins Sat. Sept. 8th, and every Saturday on until Oct. 27th as the last date. Touring cars, gas and elec. Stock and mod. Would like to see at least 4 cars entered to make a class so we have enough turn marshalls. $12 entry fee, first class, $5 for each additional class. 2 heats and the Mains. BC


----------



## yokman (Sep 19, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## jason crist (Nov 8, 2002)

what's parking lot racing ?


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Crist ...no since in explanin it to you cause you must be able to turn RIGHT and left......I know its a scary thought ...just calm down....Maybe BOB will let you run your Pan around the outside of the track layout...Hehehehe


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Bob I allready have 5 touring 13.5 cars ready to go....I want to get some of the guys from FT.wayne to come down....But will see...What about power....Heard rumor of a generator......If not I will bring my own if thats cool....Worried about the noise...


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Rockin.....you carry CS-27 tires or RP's....30 or 36's


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*tires*

I have cs 20's and 24's @ the N store. For racing, I'm planning on keeping John's BSR electric sedan tires: purple, pur/org, pink/org, 2pink, team purple, and nitro sedan tires35 and 40 shore fr and rr.If there is some tire combo you want at the store, tell me. Bring your own power. No power available on site. Pop-ups :thumbsup: BC


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks for the info.....Just out of curiosity how big do you think this track will be cause I am trying to get some nitro guys and there looking for a big track...I say isnt everyone but if you have an idea that would be outstanding......I have my fingers croosed that you will set up something at New castle that could be setup as a pretty big road coarse for sure....Keep me posted and I will let you know on the tires.....


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

wow this thread is like a ghost town.......oooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhooooooooooohhhhhhh spooky


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Not small.


----------



## jason crist (Nov 8, 2002)

crptracer

i can turn right 
i've been racing offroad most of the summer
but 
i'm still learning it 


Hey bob
running touring car 
what tires do ya run ?
alos don't have a 13.5 motor so would stock be ok to run ?

might have to try to make it out


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Crist your just the jack of all trades when it comes to R/C........The more the better it will be a ton of fun for sure......hopefully the weather stays nice....


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

I'd suggest foams. Puple all around. p/o fr,p rear, Nitro shoes, 35 or 40 durom. all around.

Touring stock will be a class, 13.5 would be it's own class, mini's, micro's, coopers, 4 makes a class.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Sounds good to me....cant wait


----------



## jason crist (Nov 8, 2002)

i don't have any touring tires so can i run rubber ?
or will they suck ?

as bad as me?


----------



## yokman (Sep 19, 2004)

no one or thing sucks as much or bad as you.......




LOSER


----------



## jason crist (Nov 8, 2002)

i know i do 
but


i taught you how to drive an oval car 

so that makes you a sucker......

he he


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

rubber or foam. i think you'll burn up rubber faster than foam.


----------



## yokman (Sep 19, 2004)

call me tonight bob.i called ya but sumthing is wrong with your phone and you couldnt hear me.



crist taught me how NOT TO DRIVE and how NOT to drive as bad as him.i think if he keeps with it he will be as good as that barns guy one day.


----------



## jason crist (Nov 8, 2002)

Barnes no way 
i can't compete with him.....

Barnes was the man back in the 70's .....
i mean mid 90's.....he he

he will be strong again when he get;'s his r/c eye back


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Been looking forward to this. I should be able to make about 3-4 races in stock. That is, if I get my beater of a TC4 together...


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Yok you and Crist need marriage counseling....You guys are at eachother on 4 different threads.......Bob I came up to yo store today and you wasnt there missed again....Anyway you need too restock your 1/10 BSR's cause I bought alot.....Thanks for having such a nice inventory....I wish all the stores around here did....


----------



## yokman (Sep 19, 2004)

bob was at the lake with me today neting my 30 pound catfish.......thanks bob


----------



## yokman (Sep 19, 2004)

Crptracer said:


> Yok you and Crist need marriage counseling....You guys are at eachother on 4 different threads.......




just wait til you get us on the track togher or on the track with us :freak: :freak: :freak: :freak:


----------



## yokman (Sep 19, 2004)

when it comes to jason crist.....i'll put him in the wall.dont matter if its onroad,offroad,oval,go karts,bumper cars i will put him in the wall.jason crist.............................pfffffft....barns wanna be.


----------



## jason crist (Nov 8, 2002)

thats 5 different threads 


ya Yokman's not kidding he will put me in the wall, buuuuuuuuuutttttttttttttt

i'll get the last laugh........he he


----------



## yokman (Sep 19, 2004)

o but ya didnt think i would break this old vid of your last onroad try did ya.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLloOei56B4&NR=1


----------



## jason crist (Nov 8, 2002)

man i thought i burned all those tapes

i've gotten better 
i only needed turn marshed 10 times last time out ......


----------



## yokman (Sep 19, 2004)

o yea i forgot sumthing........
you suck
you suck
you suck
you suck
you suck
you suck


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

I'm not sayin' I woulnd't go fishin' with the man, but when it comes to racin', put him in the wall.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

I did a moc-up of the track today. @ 100'X48". I'd guess @ 13-15sec laps. The guys at the shop got excited. They said " It's so BIG! 
Get ready for next weekend. BC


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

I am ready lets do it......


----------



## yokman (Sep 19, 2004)

rockin_bob13 said:


> The girls at the shop got excited. she said " It's so BIG!



man if i had a dollar 4 every time i heard that one i would be RICHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

Then they look away from your face and start laughing


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

I found a touring car in the living room. I think I'm gonna put in a 10.5 b/l for Saturday.Get some practice time with 'em. Anybody else wanna run 'em like that?


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

BoB,

Will anybody be running 1/12 on Saturday....

Steve Dunn


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

None have said on that class to me yet.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Are the 10.5's going to be considered mod ?


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Really, ther are 2 classes of electric touring. 27 turn stock,,,,,,,,,,,,mod. 10.5 is fast enough for me. Probably too fast for me, but it's what I had available in the box.


----------



## Mach10_shooter (Oct 4, 2005)

I'll come and run 1/12 stock or 19t if anyone else wants to.

Chris Simpson


----------



## Mach10_shooter (Oct 4, 2005)

What time do you plan on starting?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Bob, what are you using for a driver's stand? Will the drivers stand be on east/west side of the track or north/south. Late in the afternoon when it was on the east side of the track the sun was in everyone's eyes.

Thanks.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

I spoke with Bob and he said track open for practice by 10am and racing by noon.


----------



## yokman (Sep 19, 2004)

yo bob if ya need sum scaffolding for a stand just holla.crist,tim tomas and i will be at PL sat doing a lil fishing.stop by after work.need ya there as a good luck thing.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Looks like the weather might cool off a bit for Saturday which will be nice.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Unfortunately.....Chance for Rain.....only 20% right now though scattered....Yok I thought you were gonna start runnin some onroad......


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Real road course runs in any weather!


----------



## yokman (Sep 19, 2004)

Crptracer said:


> Yok I thought you were gonna start runnin some onroad......



naaaaaaa just gonna stick with going in circles unless the moose does sumthing.i will throw the offer out that if ya want to try a pan car out i have a dialed LE car i will let ya take for a spin as soon as NC opens.


----------



## nickcacc (Apr 21, 2004)

Bob, Brian......would anyone let me take a few laps with their car in practice? I promise I won't destroy anything....I used to race onroad a lot, really I did....back in the day.... :wave:


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Yok...I would be glad to give it a run......Indy any weather huh.....got some auqua treads for the car......Not sure I am gonna make it tryin to get car together....... :woohoo:


----------



## left lane (Jan 15, 2007)

brian ill be there sat to see just how durable my new tc3 is ! im going to run 6 cell 10.5 , this should be entertaining i havent ran road in oh about 17 years see you there !!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Not sure what I want to run tomorrow. I might piece together my old RS4 to run. That car isn't too bad on parking lot roadcourse if I can figure out what to gear it at. I need to do a little work on my TC3 tub chassis before it is ready to run.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

I am sorry to say I will not be able to make it tomorrow....Car is not ready and I will be out of town next weekend maybe.........Indy try 116/29 thats what I ran at summit w/TC5 its 2.0 not 2.5 though but I was only 123degree so probably not bad place to start...


----------



## left lane (Jan 15, 2007)

thats nice d ass you buy all the pinks and the purples at hobby town today and your not going to run some of us actually needed tires!!!!


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

I'll be by tomorrow to watch- cars not reafy yet.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

:woohoo: Left ....I bought the pinks and dbl/pinks and dblpink/orange....I didnt buy the purples or purple/orange.......They do have them at the south store...... :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: :wave:


----------



## yokman (Sep 19, 2004)

rockin_bob13 said:


> I'm not sayin' I woulnd't go fishin' with the man, but when it comes to racin', put him in the wall.




NOT.i took dude fishing with me today and his ugly azz scared away all the fish..............ya put him in the wall 4 sure.


----------



## jason crist (Nov 8, 2002)

and who caught the biggest fish ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? ya it was only 1lbs but i'm not a fisher man ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????/


----------



## yokman (Sep 19, 2004)

your not a racer either but...........


----------



## jason crist (Nov 8, 2002)

your right 
no r/c here

but

i can wheel a car.......


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

I came by to watch a little Saturday right before the rain. I may bring the M18 with me as well next time.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Okay, I wimped out because of the weather and didn't race. What time did it start raining down there?


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

I think around 2:30 - 3. 

Hey Bob, is the track layout/size staying the same for this Saturday? I can't be there to set up, but I can probably help tear down.


----------



## left lane (Jan 15, 2007)

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Okay, I wimped out because of the weather and didn't race. What time did it start raining down there?



yeah i was all ready to go threw the brian smith school for for the touring car impaired but the insructor didnt show up ! whats up with that ? i had a blast my car was actually pretty good i just needed some pink rears ( i had to run blacks sense some body bought all the pinks ) anyway i wont be there next saturday ,were going to cincys first race will probably run the week after though!!


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Man Left let it go.....There just tires.......I would have thought pinks would have been way to soft and that the team frnts and rears would have worked well....So how was the track? Was it bumpy.....Cause I would like to run my TC5 out there but I dont want to shred the chassis or change my set up from carpet to much.......I wont be able to make it this weekend either I will be in [email protected] appologize only to Rockinbob for my lack of attendence as far as the tires "early bird gets the worm" :woohoo: :woohoo: 
Dont worry left we shall meet the following weekend and you can run me into the boards...thats if I am not allready against the boards :freak: How many racers showed up????


----------



## yokman (Sep 19, 2004)

c'mon steve you tire nazzi you.

chad-in steve's defence he is an onroad racer so TC tires is what he runs.i see no problem if he stocked up on tires and more then likely he said ya sum dow.HAVE YA TRIED TM TIRES LATELY?


----------



## left lane (Jan 15, 2007)

crptracer im just givin you a hard time sense you didnt show ! believe me i didnt loose any sleep on the the tire shortage ! but i would probably bring some extra parts just in case you wind up in the wall for some reason!!!!! lol


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Yok does TM make T/C tires or just dem pan tyres???......Left no problem man I bet when we race you will put me in the wall but only on the lefthand turns...I am sure there will be a little confusions on the righthand turns  But no worries mate I am horrible goin right,left or straight.....How were the track conditions and what was your ride height set at ? YOK you and Crist gonna make it for a run or you gonna keep your line in the water till november? :wave:


----------



## yokman (Sep 19, 2004)

lines will still be in the water but i did find my pan cars today and blew the dust off them and lubed them up so look out,ya never know.


and o yea TM makes TC tires.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Well, I double checked my schedule and realized I can't make it this Saturday- have soccer games with the kids. I think the 29th is a go, however! Will show more in October.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Weather looks great for this weekend. I'll set up a little bit bigger track for this weekend. Big tri-oval slated for next weekend. Hope to see everyone out for the good weather and good racin'. BC


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

I'm working hard to get ready for THIS Saturday. Might be able to make it!


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

............I am going to try and make it this weekend.......can anyone tell me what the track condition is like is it smooth or bumpy and what ride height are you guys runnin.....


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Thought I was going to have to work Saturday but I'm not!! See everyone at the parking lot on Saturday. I'll have a 10.5 TC.


----------



## jason crist (Nov 8, 2002)

what time doors open ?
what time heats start?
what time r we done ?
who's buying lunch ?


----------



## left lane (Jan 15, 2007)

9 or 10 open start at high noon i believe done by 3 or 4 and i thought it was your turn to buy lunch , your in luck there is a white castle in walking distance !!!!!!!!


----------



## yokman (Sep 19, 2004)

jason crist said:


> what time doors open ?
> what time heats start?
> what time r we done ?
> who's buying lunch ?



no doors its a parking lot ***.
dosent matter as you will be late anyway.
you will be done fast.you will break all your spares in the first round.
PLEASE do not feed the animals.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

3mm or 3/16 ride height. don't tear up my scoring loop. track is very smooth.


----------



## left lane (Jan 15, 2007)

he jason go look at the le thread post 508 !!!!


----------



## jason crist (Nov 8, 2002)

i will chad 

Yokman nobody likes you anyway

bob no prob on ride height 

see ya sat


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Did some tinkering last night on the old HPI RS4 Sport/Pro that I have. Got around to mounting the 10.5 which fit surprisingly well. Had to mount the electronics on the upper deck. Went by Hobbytown North and picked up some CVDs to replace the dog bones. This car didn't even have universals . Now all I need to do is waste.....er......spend some money to get some ball diffs and I'll bring this car up to 90's specs.

Did some testing today at my dusty asphalt parking lot at work. Car was fairly stable with a bit of understeer. Should be good on a prepped surface. Not sure if I've got the right gear ratio for a 10.5. The HPI RS4 Sport/Pro has a 2.1 drive ratio. I was testing with a 100/56 with large tires so I figure my rollout is around 2.0 which based on the R/C Car Gear Ratio Calculator is probably geared to run somewhere around 45mph with a 6-cell 10.5 motor in optimal conditions. Probably will put on a larger spur and see if I can set the car to go in the 30-35mph range which would be a 1.5 roll-out. 

I'm going all HPI including the tires. Does anyone know if Hobbytown South has HPI Foam tires in case I want to play around with some different compounds?


----------



## left lane (Jan 15, 2007)

brian i dont remember seeing any tc tires at all ,but i could have missed them ,also not sure on a tc3 gearbox ratio but i think i was running a 96 to high 30 something!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

TC3/TC4 has a 2.5 gearbox. Thanks for the info.


----------



## 67-4-fun (Feb 23, 2004)

May have to get my diggity design's oval TC out sometime and run a few laps on the parking lot when I get a sunday off that is. I will have to run stock brushed motor tho I don't have a 6 cell B/L setup only a 4 cell


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Next weekend I think Bob is going to set up a large Tri-Oval in the parking lot. The Indy Hobbytown Parking lot racing has been on Saturdays. Next race is tomorrow Saturday Sept. 22, 2007.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Anyone have a quantum2 that you might want to get rid of let me know send PM need for 1/12th scale.....


----------



## left lane (Jan 15, 2007)

yep 75$ let me know !


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks Bob for setting up a fun and not too hard road course today. Always easy to have fun when racing outside on a nice day! Greg Hollenback had the car to beat in (10.5/4300) touring car, but had a problem in the main. Chad Humble and Greg Cordell also looked good.

The old RS4 held up well, but next time I'll try not to ride the wall in the main as it helped the wheel nut come loose. I also need to stiffen the setup, but still had fun and the car was very driveable.

Not sure what I'm going to run next week on the tri-oval. Need to see if I can get some open wheel guys to come race some Indycars.


----------



## 67-4-fun (Feb 23, 2004)

Is there any pop sprayed on the track or does the fresh asfalt do great for traction???? Iam going to try to make the tri oval next weekend with my TC and have a little fun. I can only run 25 turn stock brushed, oh I mean 27 turn, don't want to give any of my secrets away LOL!!! Now indy car??? Don't have a car to run on a parking lot, but does anybody have an extra indycar that I can run??


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

O.K., Carpt. It's on. I built one of those LTO touring cars that you think are so fast. 10.5, up to 6-cell batteries. Tri-Oval at the Greenwood parking lot race this Saturday. Sunny and 74o. Should be a great day for racing. I'm gonna try to build a pretty good sized track with the barriers pretty far from the line. You're gonna have to really mean it to hit the wall.
Butch built a trioval at the AMA 4/5 tear ago, and that was some of the most fun I've ever had at an outdoor race. We even had Indy/F1's out there. So get 'em ready boys. You too Moss.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

To answer the question - yes there was pop sprayed on the track. Traction this past Saturday was good in the groove and a little loose outside of it. Would have liked a bit more traction, but really nothing to complain about. 

The section of parking lot the track was on was very smooth and I didn't notice any bumps or rocks. I'm sure Bob will find a good spot to set up the tri-oval. I wouldn't mind having 1 or 2 corners tight enough that you will have to lift.

I'm planning on racing this weekend (Sat. Sept 29. 2007). Really haven't decided what I want to run. I'd be willing to bring out my Oval Indycar, but if all else fails I'll bring back my touring car.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

left lane said:


> yep 75$ let me know !


Speacial thanks to Chad for early morning delivery of the Q2 at no extra charge I might add.... :thumbsup: I still want the other 1 you have and if anyone else is looking to off load a Quantum2 let me know.... :wave: 


Quote= Rockin_bob13- "O.K CRPT. its on"

I am sorry Bob I should have came and talked to you Sat. I toasted my sphere in my TC oval car and dug a hole and barried it in my backyard(the car to) and am now bieng sucked into the world of pancar.....But I refuse to be taunted online by a Retired TC oval guy you must be under the impression that I or someone else considers me fast w/any R/C car.....But never the less I will see what I can do. I really just wanted to run on-road......But lookout TEAM SLOWPOKE could be comin to town.......P.S how many more times can I almost come race before I have to change my name to-YOKMAN or J.CRIST :woohoo: ..SLAP...That ones gonna leave a mark....  .....


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Thats right I am the thread killer......


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

well, due to a lack of participants, and a other things coming up, parking lot racing is done for this year. hope to do it again next year and perhaps at the north store lot. BC


----------



## yokman (Sep 19, 2004)

Crptracer said:


> Thats right I am the thread killer......



looks like ya killed more then the thread.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks for trying Bob.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

...Man that stinks....Sorry for my lack of participation....


----------

